# Starter - broken mounting tabs



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

My starter is less than 1 yr old. It mounts with 4 bolts. There are 2 "fork tabs" for the top 2 bolts. The bottom 2 tabs are solid with holes in them for the bolts. The 2 bottom tabs and one of the top forks broke off. Any solution other than buying another starter?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Without actually re-weldimg, you might be able to get a section of plumbers strap and get it to tighten back down.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by plumbers strap.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Plumbers strap is steel strapabout 1" wide and full of holes. Used for hanging pipes etc. Google itand click "images" and you will see it. I was gonna just post a pic of it but everythimg is copyrighted. Cut off a section that will allow you to use you starter mounting bolts togo throughthe holes to hold your starter on. You'll have to use flat washers too. It's not a real goodfix but itmight get you through till you can get it re-welded.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Walmart or any auto parts or hardware store. Comes in handy for emergency muffler repairs on cars 








Best would be if you had the mounts welded back on then locktite ed the bolts back in place. I'm GUESSING the mounting bolts likely came loose and allowed the starter to shift and break the mounts but it's just a guess.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Keep us postedand let us knklw if/how you get it repaired.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

No, at least the bottom tabs are still attached to the engine wall with the bolts (and lock washers with blue Locktite). Since the starter bolts to a mounting plate that is part of the engine wall, there is no way to use plumbers strap.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you ever noticed it backfire ??


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I think 1-2 times about 3-4 weeks ago.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Only alternative is to re-weld.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I vote for the re-weld also. Anything else will not hold it securely enough. A friend with a TIG welder would be best. A good MIG might do.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You said the starter is a year old. Did you replace the old one and did it fail in the same way ??
What snowblower and engine are we talking about ??


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

It's a Craftsman 2 stage with a 9 hp Tecumseh engine. It's about 10 yrs old. I replaced the original starter at the end of last winter due to electrical failure. There had been no problems with the mount. 

The issues with the new starter (which is a matched replacement but not a Tecumseh) began with stripped threads in the holes of the engine wall for the 1/4" attachment bolts which caused the starter to fall off several times. I drilled out the threads and tapped for 5/16" bolts.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Broken starter tabs*

Here's a thread that I welded on a single new tab on a starter: Repairing an electric starter in Repair Forum
I also had to fix the button due to being broken. I used a mig welder to attach the replacement tab and it did work out.
Hope that helps


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, HCBPH.
Don


----------



## Simba12 (Jan 13, 2015)

hole are striped out use a helix-coil with correct tap for the size of bolt needed 1/4 20, use red lock tight for the coil for that size bolt the coil is short and will work perfectly... These can be found at any Good parts store...


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

The way we used to fix those at work was to save all the junk Tecumseh starters. We'd take the good ones with broken tabs and press the windings out and into a good case from one that failed due to electrical issues. We had to make a driver for the press and cut one case open lengthwise to slide the windings into as they were being pressed out. We built a lot of good used starters that way.


----------

